# Beach time .



## mmcmdl (Jun 8, 2021)

Left Md where it was in the mid 90s , 520 miles south , it's in the mid 70s . WTH ?


----------



## higgite (Jun 8, 2021)

Global warming? Oh wait, that's passe.... climate change?  

Tom


----------



## John O (Jun 8, 2021)

70 here, that's why its called the Great White North


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 8, 2021)

June 8 in sunny California, 33 degrees (Fahrenheit!) when I got up this morning. Had to build a fire!


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 8, 2021)

93F in Southern NH right now.  @mmcmdl you went the wrong way!    

Seriously, who would have thought going south of Maryland in summer would result in colder temperatures?  That is weird.


----------



## John O (Jun 8, 2021)

I missed he went South, saw cooler and thought North


----------



## Aukai (Jun 8, 2021)

Have fun!!!


----------



## graham-xrf (Jun 8, 2021)

The US heat wave has even featured on UK news. With high humidity, it sounds like it's darn uncomfortable!
I have to subtract 32 and scale 5/9ths. Is the USA and Liberia that use Fahrenheit degrees?


----------



## vocatexas (Jun 8, 2021)

It's been in the upper 80s (30 C) here for the last couple of days, but really humid. I came into the house after working on my shop building yesterday and my wife thought I'd wet myself with a water hose. Even my denim jeans were soaked through.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jun 8, 2021)

94F ( 34.4C ) today again.  Pretty humid as well.  Had a bunch of thunderstorms come through and cool things down.  Right now at the dewpoint of 73F (22.7C).  That's 100% relative humidity.  Few more hot days then more moderate weather.  

Friday, the high temp will only reach 71F (21.7C) which is cool for June.  Two weeks ago it was cold for 3 days.  Only reached 44F (6.7C) for the high.  Wacky weather this year.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 8, 2021)

Can carnage . Good to know I'm supporting the local VFD in their aluminum drive . Makes it seem ok to pop a top or 4 before 12 pm .


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## higgite (Jun 8, 2021)

It was 92 F (306.483 K) here today. Don't know what it was in C annnnnnd don't care.  

Tom


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 8, 2021)

Low to mid 80's here in the high country the last few days. 32% humidity, pretty comfortable. 65 in the shop with the doors closed, no A/C. Summer fires have already started, have one going about 45 miles west of us. Mike


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 9, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Can carnage . Good to know I'm supporting the local VFD in their aluminum drive . Makes it seem ok to pop a top or 4 before 12 pm .


VFW?

That's just one of the things I love about Santa Cruz, warm in the winter and cool in the summer....


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 10, 2021)

Two beach trips this year for us.   The first was last week and it was the coolest I've ever experienced.  Got another scheduled for mid August,  there will be no cool then...........


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 10, 2021)

Once again , we'll be using the Myrtle Beach Jet Park this year . My daughter's very dear friend and former college basketball coach passed away right when we arrived down here . Pancreatic cancer .  We're flying the daughter home on Friday morning and back down Sunday morning . Amazing how cheap a roundtrip flight is from here to BWI and back . Anyway , I'll have to post some pics of my beach babes that are with me . I know ..........................................pics or it didn't happen .  I kinda got burn't up yesterday , not enough internal cooling I think . I'll take care of that today !


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 10, 2021)

I have to add , this is usually the only week I don't have grease and **** under my fingernails . The sand and surf is great at removing it


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2021)

Daughter is on her way home .  Be  back Sunday morning .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 11, 2021)

__





						FlightAware ✈ Flight Tracking Map ✈ Spirit  #454
					





					flightaware.com


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2021)

I use https://www.flightradar24.com/22.08,-157.63/9, but you have to be a member, but basic is free. Flightaware will block tail numbers of "unlisted" aircraft, flightradar24 will  not list a tail number, but will show aircraft type in transit.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2021)

Drunken Jacks down in Murrell's Inlet . Wife , daughter , sister and Mom .


----------



## Aukai (Jun 12, 2021)

Good thing your daughter looks like her mom


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Drunken Jacks down in Murrell's Inlet . Wife , daughter , sister and Mom .




We were just there the week before last........


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> We were just there the week before last........


Did you see this guy ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 12, 2021)

Sunrise on Sat . Mom and sis got back to Md. safely and the daughter flies back in tomorrow morning . All is well although I miss the pups , and most especially the machine tools .  So, keeping to the machine tooling programming , the question of the day . What has a rack and doesn't have or need a pinion ?


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 12, 2021)

You've been at the beach.................


----------



## John O (Jun 13, 2021)

Must be a Moose


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 13, 2021)

John O said:


> Must be a Moose


Close !


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 13, 2021)

No moose(s?) at the beach.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 13, 2021)

There are though, occasional hints of middle eastern transportation animals.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 16, 2021)

Heading back up the east coast in a few hours . We had a blast as usual , but it's time to get back to working for a while longer . I miss the 3 Amigos at home .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 16, 2021)

Closing up shop for 12 hours . Got an 8 hour drive in front of me


----------



## John O (Jun 16, 2021)

Have a safe drive


----------



## Aukai (Jun 16, 2021)

Safe travels


----------



## Janderso (Jun 16, 2021)

You go Dave. Relax man.
110 tomorrow. No rain for 5 more months. Reservoirs are at all time lows and the fire season is gearing up.
I want out of California so bad I can taste it.
I’m just having a bad day. Check out San Jose’s new sweeping gun laws. Oops I probably just got in trouble.
All better tomorrow


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 16, 2021)

Back to Md and back to work in an hour . I 95 thru Va and DC was the normal PITA but hey , we're home in one piece and the dogs are happy . No sleep until 8 tomorrow morning , been a long day and will be a longer night .


----------



## John O (Jun 16, 2021)

Sounds like toothpick time


----------

